# Buying a horse



## Kelly.89 (14 July 2016)

Hi there I recently viewed a 4 year old mare as my second horse. The facilities the yard had were none just on road hacking. I was able to trot and walk but there was no area to canter. I felt comfortable in walk and trot. I really like the mare she has great manners and a willingness to learn.  I am just curious if it's it too much of a risk? Also she is 15.1 just turned 4 TB x WB mainly TB is there a possibility she'd grow even an extra inch or two? 

Thanks


----------



## PaddyMonty (14 July 2016)

Do not buy a horse having only tried it at walk and trot on roads unless that is all you intend to do. You need to try it in open fields and in an arena. If you really want to go for this horse then get seller to take it to local equestrian centre that has a school and xc course. If they are not prepared to do that then walk away very fast


----------



## Morgan123 (14 July 2016)

Yes she is very likely to grow more - warmbloods don't mature until 7! 

I would take on a 4 year old in this circumstance (without cantering) but it's a risk. And a 4 year old TBxWB is a risk anyway because it's 4 and it's a TB and also a warmblood!!! This is very unlikely to be plain sailing, though I'm sure the horse will be lovely in the end. How experienced are you? I've got lots of years of experience and I've broken in a few horses but I'd personally think v carefully before taking on a 4 year old WBxTB - I wouldn't do it unless I had a lot of time, energy and money for lessons. Obviously fine if you're happy with that situation, but be aware that they are often quiet at 4 while it's all new, and the problems come later on when they start to question why they should do what you want! 

Did you take an instructor with you? If you're set on her, I'd have a second viewing with an instructor, and then get her vetted.


----------



## Morgan123 (14 July 2016)

PaddyMonty said:



			Do not buy a horse having only tried it at walk and trot on roads unless that is all you intend to do. You need to try it in open fields and in an arena. If you really want to go for this horse then get seller to take it to local equestrian centre that has a school and xc course. If they are not prepared to do that then walk away very fast
		
Click to expand...

It's only 4 though! I'd be concerned if it had been around an XC course already! At this age, personally i'd be looking for temperament and movement rather than having done everyhting already - but that depends on the experience of the OP and what they're looking for.


----------



## PaddyMonty (14 July 2016)

Morgan - this is op second horse so no way should they take it on with such limited trial facilities. I have reservations on this as a suitable second horse anyway given age and breeding so a thorough trial is essential.


----------



## Crackerz (14 July 2016)

Do they not even have a paddock you can try her in? I wouldn't care if they didn't have a school, but i would want to try w/t/c in a paddock to know what you are buying


----------



## PaddyMonty (14 July 2016)

Morgan123 said:



			It's only 4 though! I'd be concerned if it had been around an XC course already!
		
Click to expand...

The xc course is just to give canter in open area, not jump.
This is posted in New Riders so reasonable to assume limited experience.


----------



## Morgan123 (14 July 2016)

agreed but that depends on the OP, just because it's only her second horse doesn't mean she's not experienced, she may have had her last horse for fifteen years and ridden loads of youngsters in the meanwhile . On the other hand it may not, but only he/she knows how experienced he/she is!

OP - how experienced are you? I would say this is pretty much the type of horse best left to professionals, so if you have a lot of experience and help then it might be worth trying it again with an experienced person, but if you're not extremely experienced with youngsters of different types (bearing in mind this is likely to be the most explosive kind of youngster! though obviously it may not be) then walk away.


----------



## PaddyMonty (14 July 2016)

Morgan123 said:



			agreed but that depends on the OP, just because it's only her second horse doesn't mean she's not experienced, she may have had her last horse for fifteen years and ridden loads of youngsters in the meanwhile .
		
Click to expand...

If that were the case s/he would be unlikely to need the question answering.


----------



## Morgan123 (14 July 2016)

True! Though people post for many reasons. I'm experienced and I might post pondering the same thing if I viewed this horse and liked it. But that would be because my experience would be saying 'don't buy a 4 year old TBxWB' I guess ;-).

OP the other thing is that a horse of this age is going to need lots of breaks. Many people have the horse broken in and worked for a few months then give it six months off, then repeat the following year with a longer work period, etc. This is especially necessary because they mature so late. So if you're looking for a horse to just get on and do something, I'd go for something older personally.


----------



## Kelly.89 (14 July 2016)

Apologies I put this in this forum section as unsure where to post it. I've been riding 20 years and just lost my mare off 15 years ownership. I've not had a youngster before, nor have I ridden one. I have rode TBs...loaned and exercised them.

Edit to add - I have a riding instructor.


----------



## PaddyMonty (14 July 2016)

On that basis I would ask your instructor the question as they would know your capabilities best and could give an informed decision.


----------



## Morgan123 (14 July 2016)

Hello, so sorry to hear about your mare. I lost my horse earlier this year too after 9 years and know how awful it is.  

Well it's obviously your choice but if you're not experienced with youngsters then a WBxTB is a tricky place to start. You have some experience with TBs so know about their ditziness (I mean this kindly, I love them) but WBs are typically known for being hot and explosive, so that's quite a combination, especially as a youngster. Obviously there are also some quiet ones  but generally if I took on his horse I'd be expecting some proper tantrums within the next few years, a LOT of money on professional help, lots of breaks for the horse, to need a really good sense of humour, and to need to buy an air jacket! So I guess it's maybe a question more about whether the horse is suitable at all rather than whether the trial facilities are suitable.


----------

